
Netflix Joins MPAA, Leaves the Internet Association - martimarkov
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/22/netflix-joins-mpaa/
======
shmerl
So, they joined the dark side. They've been drifting there for a while and
this just seals their direction toward those DRM lobby thugs.

------
jsiepkes
I wonder if this means a shift in Netflix's easy going on DRM, stuff like
account sharing with your neighbour, etc.

In the early days Microsoft was also really lax with copy protection
enforcement. That was until they had created a good monopoly. That's when they
starting cracking down on illegal Windows, Office, etc installations with
online activation and such.

------
tinus_hn
In other news, you are no longer allowed to refuse tracking by Engadget/Oath’s
‘trusted’ partners such as Amazon and Google. No thanks.

